# CLM Forex,  Go Markets, IC Markets and DirectFX?



## moyes (23 December 2014)

These are all Australian brokers. Has anyone used them? Any feedback would be much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Modest (23 December 2014)

moyes said:


> These are all Australian brokers. Has anyone used them? Any feedback would be much appreciated. Thanks.




The reputable ones I occasionally see being recommended on this board are IG Markets and Interactive Brokers (IB). I haven't tried IB but I have played around on the IG Markets platform and I am not a fan, in terms of FX Trading I can't fault Pepperstone as a Broker and their platform selection (MT4 and cTrader).


----------



## minwa (24 December 2014)

IB > Pepperstone > IG/most other MT4 brokers

You will need a few thousand for IB to make it worthwhile as it charges commissions for the low spread.


----------



## T0BY (24 December 2014)

moyes said:


> These are all Australian brokers. Has anyone used them? Any feedback would be much appreciated. Thanks.




Hi Moyes,

I use IC Markets and my wife uses Go Markets. Depends on what you primarily want to trade. If just major currency pairs IC have good spreads, but for exotics and index CFDs others may be better.

But seeing as you're located in NZ might be worth looking at brokers located there. 3 with MT4 platform come to mind.
Land FX - ECN
Mahil FX - Market Maker
Capital Trust Markets - offer swap free accounts in accordance with Shari'a Laws.

Merry Christmas:xmaswave


----------



## moyes (25 December 2014)

T0BY said:


> Hi Moyes,
> 
> I use IC Markets and my wife uses Go Markets. Depends on what you primarily want to trade. If just major currency pairs IC have good spreads, but for exotics and index CFDs others may be better.
> 
> ...




Thank you.  I prefer to trade with Aussie brokers because i find ASIC a better licensing authority than what we have in New Zealand. I think most New Zealand brokers are probably bucket shops.

Merry Christmas to you


----------



## braddo (11 January 2015)

moyes said:


> Thank you.  I prefer to trade with Aussie brokers because i find ASIC a better licensing authority than what we have in New Zealand. I think most New Zealand brokers are probably bucket shops.
> 
> Merry Christmas to you




I have been with IC Markets for 2 years and have no complaints.


----------



## Jens (12 January 2015)

I have been using Go Markets for years. Quite often during times of major news announcements, the data feed to MT4 on my laptop freezes for seconds/minute. Otherwise happy with it!


----------

